# NATO DAYS 2009, Ostrava, Czech Republic



## seesul (Sep 21, 2009)

NATO DAYS in Ostrava
I was there and it was...gorgeous!
C-5 Galaxy from New York
AWACS
Jas-39 Gripen
Eurofighter Typhoon
F-16
F-15
Mirage
C-130 Hercules
Mi-24
L-159 Alca
L-39 Albatros
and good beer, nice girls...just paradise!

Some pics...


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks like an awesome time!!! The C-5 is HUGE! 

"Now here son is the arming for the missile, you can hit that but don't hit the, sh**" lol. (Helicopter picture)


----------



## seesul (Sep 21, 2009)

It really is. I have never heard about this a/c before. I spoke to the pilot and was told the consumption is 20.000 pounds/hour (when empty)...
And he flies it back to N.Y.C. today.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 21, 2009)

......... That takes gas guzzling to a whole new level.


----------



## seesul (Sep 21, 2009)

Yep, the oil companies have to love this bird. I was told US Air Force owns about 100 of them...


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 21, 2009)

I hope they don't use them day to day....  they'll drain the worlds oil supply in a week


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2009)

Excellent pictures Roman! Looks like a great time. The C-5 really is huge (and gas guzzling)!


----------



## Flyboy2 (Sep 21, 2009)

I love the C-5, sometimes they'll fly over my school on the outbound flight from Nellis whenever they're is a major exercise out of Nellis AFB. They are so big even in the sky, its amazing to think something that big can fly.

They always have one at the airshow at Nellis, Aviation Nation


----------



## Airframes (Sep 21, 2009)

Great pics Roman. looks like you had a marvellous day, and I bet Tommy won't forget it, especially after sitting in the aircraft! The weather looked beautiful as well - wish I was still there!


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 21, 2009)

Its big enough that on search radar you can actually get it to paint 2 indvidual targets from the primary radar


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 22, 2009)

Damn Roman, great pics my man.... But I didnt see any pics of women OR beer.... (ur wife dont count)

Ur boy Tommy is sure gettin big Brother, I love this shot right here.....


----------



## seesul (Sep 22, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Damn Roman, great pics my man.... But I didnt see any pics of women OR beer.... (ur wife dont count)
> 
> Ur boy Tommy is sure gettin big Brother, I love this shot right here.....



Hi Dan,
there are some girls bt you gotta watch the background as well. But...so many beautiful birds that I´ve forgot about the girls for a while...I´m sorry...I´m getting older...


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 22, 2009)

Haha....


----------



## seesul (Sep 22, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Great pics Roman. looks like you had a marvellous day, and I bet Tommy won't forget it, especially after sitting in the aircraft! The weather looked beautiful as well - wish I was still there!



Yep Terry, the weather was really beautiful, 26 degree and sunny. It wasn´t so far from Slavicin, some 60 miles to the north. Btw, Ostrava was a target of Joe´s mission in 1944 but his a/c never made it there...
Tommy really enjoyed his stay in a cockpit of L-39. I wish he could spend a moment in Gripen but there were 5 Gripens flying and just one (double seater) on display, but there was no access...next time...


----------



## imalko (Sep 22, 2009)

Great photos Roman. Thanks for sharing. Looks like you had excellent time and especially the kids.
I had similar experience as your Tommy there when I was about his age. I sat in the cockpit of MiG-21 which was on static display during an airshow. That kinda sparked my interest in aircraft.


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 22, 2009)

Very nice pics, Roman. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## DBII (Sep 22, 2009)

Looks like the family had a good time. Love the pictures of sponge bob and Captain America

DBII


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 22, 2009)

Lucky kids !!! - both of them.


----------



## seesul (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank you guys, yes, we really enjoyed it. I only wish I had a better camera. All the pics are too bright. It´s Panasonic DMC-10 (if am I not wrong) and I´m dissapointed with it. Next time Nicon or Olympus.
And yes, 2 happy kids...


----------



## Geedee (Sep 23, 2009)

seesul said:


> And yes, 2 happy kids...



Yeah righty !...what about the big kid in the green T shirt and baseball cap ?

That C5 is a big beastie allright. At Oshkosh way back in 2004, we had a rain shower (OK, it dumped on us for about an hour !) and as I was wandering around the Aeroshell square at the time, I took a picture of a huge crowd of people all sheltering under the wing of a C5...quite an expensive umbrella, but very effective !.

Thanks for sharing your pics from this event, and dont 'knock' your camera, you've taken a good selection of pics there.


----------

